# Elu



## BobDz (Mar 21, 2010)

I am looking for the manual and specs for the Elu MOF 177/02 Type 1. I have the manual for the Dewalt 625 which is basically the same, but I would like to have a copy of the original. I would like to know what the horsepower of the Elu is. The Dewalt is 3hp but runs at 15 amps while my Elu runs at 12 amps.

Any help appreciated.
Bob


----------



## randy618 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but in case your question hasn't been answered, the Elu MOF177 runs at 1600W, just over 2hp. Just yesterday I just bought the same router, and it came with no manual, a bunch of rusty bits stored in plastic bags. This is my first router, and I'm trying to find out as much as I can before I put it to use.


----------

